
Muqaddimah - User23
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muqaddimah
======
vpl0512
Seriously. We are still living in a world where such stupidity is entertained.
Just read last line in the article about the islamic belief of African
Americans as well as the outrageous statements against non-muslims.

